# New Team For Lance?



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*New "LIVESTRONG" Team For Lance?*

I just cant swallow that the good O'L american Texan will put on an Astana Jersey... 

So if lance is not riding for bruneal, what are the options... Chipote , Columbia...

Lance on a Felt or Giant... 

IS it possible there is an entirely New team on the horizon?

I was suprised that Bruyneel was , I believe, taken completely by suprise... If Bruyneel was really , still , friendly with Lance and he was coming back to ride for Bruyneel, I cant believe they would not have spoken... The fact that Bruyneel was caught completely flat footed just does not jive with a comback to Astana.

Yah know, if Cervelo started its own team, why couldnt TREK do the same... Im sure Astans does Nothing for Trek sales.... My bet is that we see a TREK cycling Team, with other companies... Say FedX, StarBucks , Apple , Google...


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

I would love to see Trek with a team - but I don't see it happpening. They could have asumed sponsorship of the Postal - Discovery team (if they could keep TailWind in business) but I don't think they have the resources to either sponsor a team - muchless own a team.

I think LA will go with Astana - for all the obvious reasons. BUT I would not put a lot of money on that. Garmin and Columbia could happen, but then the leaders of those teams would have to accept a slap in the face. Yes so to would Levi and Alberto, Levi is used to it, and Alberto is young enough to accept it.

My bet - Astana (He does know now to ride a Madone)


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think Alberto will want to go for it. He will want next years tour if Astana gets an invite.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Why in the world doesn't Lance fund his own team from the LAF? It certainly could become a way to promote clean sport. He has the backing, the expertise and the contacts. It might be a no-way proposition if he does have something to hide.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

And who exactly is this "new team" signing to ride with Lance? Most domestiques worth the investment are already locked up for the '09 season.

On a side note, your vote is your vote, but making it on "feel" versus careful consideration of the issues and who you think is best for the country you want to live in is cheating yourself.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, damn...I didn't think it through all that well...busted. Astana would certainly have an enormously talented team.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

97G8tr said:


> Well, damn...I didn't think it through all that well...busted. Astana would certainly have an enormously talented team.


No worries. I admit, Astana + Lance is almost too talented, and makes you wonder who is taking a back seat to who. If all this had happened six weeks ago, I would think a new Livestrong/Trek team would be a very real possibility, and Astana would be out a DS.


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

Astana or a new team he owns himself. He'll ride Trek. He won't wear Columbia clothes when he has so much going with Nike.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Lance has been quoted as saying "I have decided to return to professional cycling in order to raise awareness of the global cancer burden"

If you read his comments literally, I think there will be a new team, say Team Livestrong. What better way than to raise awareness?

The team will probably ride Trek, or maybe LeMond (just to annoy Trek!).


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Remember during the TDF when Johnathan Vaughter mentioned that Garmin/Chipotle had a BIG signing in the works? Lance would quality as BIG.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

rollin nolan said:


> Remember during the TDF when Johnathan Vaughter mentioned that Garmin/Chipotle had a BIG signing in the works? Lance would quality as BIG.


I think something would have come out by now. Maybe not though. Hell, the rumors only started (or at least hit the 'net) on Monday. 

I think he's going to form a new team. He's got the financial backing as well as the Nike and Trek connections. I really don't think he'd engineer a comeback without at least having a couple of his ducks in a row. On the flip side of that, though, he'd need to sign some really talented riders (domestiques) over the off season for relatively short term contracts, which I doubt is easy to do at the moment.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

now way he forms a new team ... not enough quality teammates coming available to pick up. I 2nd the vote for Gar/chipolte

edit: saw the JV interview .... clearly some bad blood there


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I think the Cervelo Test Team is more in line with what Lance wants to prove. The only hitch is his connection with Trek.

Team High Road has the right message -- but Columbia vs Nike is a deal killer. Though it would be cool to see lance riding the Scott Addict vs Madone.

I think Astana is already dialed in; they won't want to Contador or Levi to play second to Lance. Though a win for the team would certainly put them on the map. Tough call.

Garmin/Chipotle is probably the most likely choice, then. American/Clean. Maybe they'll compromise and ride Trek for the main stages and Felt for the TTs?

Regardless, this is good for cycling!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

He should just put his own team together with Nike funding it and ride a Fuji or a Litespeed


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Whatever the case, I definitely do not see him forming his own team right now for several reasons:

He wants to ride in the Tour and go for the W. That means, requiring several domestiques and one or 2 super domestiques who can deliver day in, day out, high mountains, bumpy hills for 3 weeks and who can work well.

Fact #1 : Not many good riders who fit this bill right now are available since most have already signed with a team or are still contracted with their current teams anyway. 

Fact #2: If he wanted to form a new team, there would be several good riders who can help him in his goal who would be listed as 'unsure of which team' they would be in next year but I don't see anyone doing so apart from Sastre BEFORE he announced he was going to Cervelo anyway.

Fact #3: That leaves * very little * good climbers and domestiques left for him to sign.

Fact #4: To form a team, surely he'd need to put in a heck of a lot of effort to recruit not just the riders but also DS, mechanics, managers etc etc etc and that just seems like too much work when his main focus is the TdF next year. Why? We all know Lance Armstrong is crazy OCD when it comes to bustin his butt off on the bike and training so many hours each day and regimenting his diet and sleep etc. So, that would simply not be feasible on his part.

Fact #5: If he somehow formed a team, he'd need to have more than just 9 riders and again, to have that isn't that easy right now since surely he won't just want to sign any tom, dick or floyd just so a team can be formed.

Fact #6: To have several people solely dedicated to his goal would mean those riders would have to sacrifice their own needs and racing goals and with the TdF being Lance's focus, it might not don too well on the other riders who just come into a new team.

Fact #7: At Astana, there are 3 key words : *Johan Bruyneel, Trek.* In addition, there already is a set up available and Contador has said he would be happy if Lance joined the team. Levi Leipheimer and Andreas Kloden have already worked well as domestiques since they know their best rider is the one getting the support from them. Levi could go for the Vuelta next year maybe, albeit the Giro would have more value but the Vuelta could be easier on him since those extreme climbs - he doesn't have it to stick with the explosive guys like Schleck et al.

Fact #8: At Astana, Alberto and Lance can be co-leaders anyway and Alberto could be the 'last in line' as the teammate slot for him with a free role assigned to Alberto. That way, Astana can go for a 1-2. 

Fact #9: Johan has said that, no way he'd let Lance join another team given their past. 

That could be interpreted as him joining Lance but, I kinda don't see that somehow.

Lastly, I just think it's really not plausible but not impossible for a new team. More likely he'd join an existing team than set up one from the grounds.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> He should just put his own team together with Nike funding it and ride a Fuji or a Litespeed


Lance would never ride a Litespeed. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

rollin nolan said:


> Remember during the TDF when Johnathan Vaughter mentioned that Garmin/Chipotle had a BIG signing in the works? Lance would quality as BIG.


Vaughters might be engaged in misdirection, then:

Vaughters: Van better than Armstrong

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/11092008/58/vaughters-van-better-armstrong.html


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The Moontrane said:


> Vaughters might be engaged in misdirection, then:
> 
> Vaughters: Van better than Armstrong
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/11092008/58/vaughters-van-better-armstrong.html


There is no way that JV signs Lance. Lance put the "i" in team.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Second that. I think people are forgetting, or are not aware, that Lance and JV are not on good terms. JV's been cautious about what he says, but it's clear. There's no way.


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

What really surprised me was that he said he wants number 8. It would be far more fun for him to ride for someone else and take a couple of key stage wins just to stick to those who think he can't while proving once and for all he doesn't need drugs to beat everyone around.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Sept 24th is supposed to be the day of more details. Until then, we'll probably have 50threads devoted to LA and co.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

do people here understand the relationship between TREK and Lance ? everytime a trek is sold, Armstrong makes money. He gets paid in more ways than none and corporately, he is a big part of trek. Some of the posts on here are laughable about where he will go.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

identifiler said:


> do people here understand the relationship between TREK and Lance ? everytime a trek is sold, Armstrong makes money. He gets paid in more ways than none and corporately, he is a big part of trek. Some of the posts on here are laughable about where he will go.


See one of my facts above on Astana and trek/bruyneel.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

How bout Lance going to Rock Racing? Seems like he'd fit in there, what with his Hollywood Starlet ladies and his Texas attitide. Sheesh, he'd look great in one of those awful Skull, Iron Cross, curlicue neon green shirts.
Don Hanson

That team owner could just bribe the Tour guys to let them in...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

identifiler said:


> do people here understand the relationship between TREK and Lance ? everytime a trek is sold, Armstrong makes money. He gets paid in more ways than none and corporately, he is a big part of trek. Some of the posts on here are laughable about where he will go.


+1 LA has said more than once that he will never leave Trek, Nike and Oakley becuase they took care of him during his cancer days. 

I'd be stunned if it was not Astana.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*spot on*



innergel said:


> +1 LA has said more than once that he will never leave Trek, Nike and Oakley becuase they took care of him during his cancer days.
> 
> I'd be stunned if it was not Astana.


plus he should/could get Borat doing the commercials

I see great marketing potential


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

We can all pipe dream as much as we want, but it really comes down to 2 options. Astana or his own team. Astana is pretty much a 99% lock and that kinda sucks. "Foriegn" team, too many chiefs, and Contador is Johan's new favorite. 

Let's run with creating a team. I believe in cycling you can buy out a contract. Team Livestrong has unlimited backing from Nike, Trek, Oakley, various cancer organizations, Chuy's, etc... Who does he buy? I'd say right of the bat that anyone on Astana is off limits except for Chechu who will probably retire again and be brought back out by Lance. He'll look for people he knows, people who can be replaced on their current team by recent singings. Maybe Devolder, he had good comments on him prior to this years TDF. Popovych, one of those who seemed to work well for Lance. Bettini, why not, he's not real happy with Quick Step right now and he may retire anyways. Danielson, he'd be giddy like a school girl to be back with his mentor/hero. Martinez, good history together. Voigt, might be a hard purchase, but it seems that CSC/Saxo are trying to get younger. Julich, out of retirement for one last TDF after being snubbed the past couple of years.

Obviously he'd need a few more riders, and some younger ones as well, but remember this team is built for a one year project with a single purpose.


----------



## roadie_490 (Jun 11, 2004)

What about Thomas Dekker? Where is he heading?

A few guys from Credit Agricole and Grolestiner (sp?) Davide Rebellin?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

coop said:


> We can all pipe dream as much as we want, but it really comes down to 2 options. Astana or his own team. Astana is pretty much a 99% lock and that kinda sucks. "Foriegn" team, too many chiefs, and Contador is Johan's new favorite.
> 
> Let's run with creating a team. I believe in cycling you can buy out a contract. Team Livestrong has unlimited backing from Nike, Trek, Oakley, various cancer organizations, Chuy's, etc... Who does he buy? I'd say right of the bat that anyone on Astana is off limits except for Chechu who will probably retire again and be brought back out by Lance. He'll look for people he knows, people who can be replaced on their current team by recent singings. Maybe Devolder, he had good comments on him prior to this years TDF. Popovych, one of those who seemed to work well for Lance. Bettini, why not, he's not real happy with Quick Step right now and he may retire anyways. Danielson, he'd be giddy like a school girl to be back with his mentor/hero. Martinez, good history together. Voigt, might be a hard purchase, but it seems that CSC/Saxo are trying to get younger. Julich, out of retirement for one last TDF after being snubbed the past couple of years.
> 
> * Obviously he'd need a few more riders, and some younger ones as well, but remember this team is built for a one year project with a single purpose.*



He'd need a LOT more riders actually.

Also, you seem to not pay attention to the one thing called Johan Bruyneel.

Lance has great respect for him and the two of them are really close. No way do I see Lance ditching Johan given how much Johan was there for him all those years and all.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

You seemed to miss the first part of my post when I all but said it'd be Astana. I was, if you could say playing "Fantasy Cycling" when putting together his team. 

The scenario is a true what if. You can either add real input other than he'd need a lot more riders or just not reply in the future.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

coop said:


> You seemed to miss the first part of my post when I all but said it'd be Astana. I was, if you could say playing "Fantasy Cycling" when putting together his team.
> 
> The scenario is a true what if. You can either add real input other than he'd need a lot more riders or just not reply in the future.


I got it. But I really don't think Bruyneel would leave Astana so that's why I made the point. 

Bruyneel not leaving means Lance not forming a new team and it means Astana would wear Nike next year unless of course Lance wears Nike while the rest of the boys wear Trek clothing.

Also, it's not likely riders would want to leave their teams just to join his campaign to go for the big W number 8. It could well be a one season thing only anyway. 

If his goal is to raise cancer awareness globally, why would Nike and the other sponsors pay to get a new team formed? It would cost a huge sum and they probably would want to donate it to his foundation and other cancer charities across the country and such. 

They might offer a sum for each race he completes/wins that would go to charity.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

I hear everyone loud and clear. ASTANA, ASTANA,ASTANA...

Now, how does ASTANA fit into Lance's "GLOBAL CANCER OUTREACH AND AWARENESS"? His stated GOAL for doing this?

Maybe a massive influx of LAF support and much more YELLOW on the jersey??


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

So many sponsors have left cycling, maybe Trek/Nike/Oakley have offered to take over from Astana ... and then after that was signed Lance makes his announcment?

Definitely Astana (even if Contador throw's his toys and leaves) is the easiest option and allows for the Trek relationship to remain for LA.

Did LA say he was going for an 8th win, or just going to ride in it? He might be content with supporting AC and then smashing everyone in the individual time trials to prove his cause.

Lance in the Tour for three weeks, with good support, will definitely make it more interesting for me watching in 2009. Best cycling new's I've heard in a while!

I'm already looking forward to a 2010 Trek Lance 8th Victory Madone going on sale ... by then it'll have 12 speed electronic DA.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

If he's riding for free, there are no contractual problems for Astana. They would be stupid not to take him.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> I don't think Alberto will want to go for it. He will want next years tour if Astana gets an invite.


I guess you don't read do you? Contador said he will open the door for him. Take the guy for his word. I think Contador would like LA to show up because Contador is pretty confident is own ability.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> The team will probably ride Trek, or maybe LeMond (just to annoy Trek!).


Lemonds(they are Trek designs) will be rebadged as Kleins for 2009


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

farm said:


> Second that. I think people are forgetting, or are not aware, that Lance and JV are not on good terms. JV's been cautious about what he says, but it's clear. There's no way.


Correct. JV hinted that LA wasn't clean before.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Lance is already scouting! Mountain Men!*

I think he is pputting together his team righ now.... Every Mountain bike race he rides he is scouting a future Trek LA team member... His first pick will be Dave Wiens ... We all know the TDF is won in the mountains and lost on the TT's.... With No TTT's he needs mountain men!  

Velonews:  

Just days since announcing his plans to return to the European road peloton, Lance Armstrong will compete in the inaugural 12 Hours of Snowmass cross-country mountain bike race on Sunday, September 14. 

Nat Ross, race director for the event, confirmed Armstrong’s participation, saying the seven-time Tour winner will race as part of a three-man team at the event. 

The event benefits the Aspen Youth Center and Extreme Sports Camps charities. Ross said Armstrong’s participation will hopefully generate enough interest to make the first-year event a regular occurrence. 

“To have [Armstrong] at the inaugural event — we couldn’t ask for anything more,” said Ross, one of the top solo 24-hour races in the world. “Personally, I would really like to see the 12-hour format take off. The 24-hour hour races can be too long and grueling.” 

The race features competition in solo, two- and three-person teams, and will be held on a 7.8-mile loop around Snowmass Mountain. The course includes many of the same trails used by the Mountain State’s Cup and National Mountain Bike Series. 

Armstrong is no stranger to endurance mountain biking, and on August 9 placed a close second to Dave Wiens at the Leadville Trail 100 in Leadville, Colorado


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd put the odds for "new team" concept at much less than coop's 1%.

Although LA is obviously a high-profile personality, it takes a lot more than that to have a team in position to get an invite to the TdF. Not only would the team need the appropriate license, perhaps even a ProTour license (PT still has a heartbeat!), but it would have to prove itself "worthy" in terms of competitiveness and cleanliness. Garmin/Chipotle made a meteoric rise to prominence in order to get their invitation this year - it took only, what, 10 years? 

It would be a tall order to get a high-level team together plus prove their competitiveness in the time available.

Having said all that, the Gerolsteiner license and, perhaps, the team infrastuctue are available. Obviously they're out of sponsorship money, but, as has been pointed out in this thread, LA brings deep-pockets sponsors with him wherever he goes.

JSR


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> I think he is putting together his team righ now.... Every Mountain bike race he rides he is scouting a future Trek LA team member... His first pick will be Dave Wiens ... We all know the TDF is won in the mountains and lost on the TT's.... With No TTT's he needs mountain men!


That prospect is entertaining but you can't control a race with "mountain men". It takes takes some horsepower plus some "strong arm" tactics that Eki played in the mental war inside the peloton. When Eki or George moved to front they took both physical and mental control of the peloton. Nobody messed with Eki. USPS, Disco both had a psychological advantage and bunch of new guys to the europelo will not have much respect.

This past year CSC had control with the established leadership of Voight and Cancellera.


----------



## cyclesoflife (May 8, 2005)

*He already has!*

Back in 1999, before Trek had a time trial specific bike, Lance road a Litespeed in the TDF during the tt. I am pretty sure they were badged as Trek's though.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

StillKeen said:


> I'm already looking forward to a 2010 Trek Lance 8th Victory Madone going on sale ... by then it'll have 12 speed electronic DA.



astana rides RED. Lance has been on a yellow madone with RED and a SRM on his livestrong rides......that being said, Shimano will probably pay whatever it takes to have LA and Astana on shimano next year.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm sure that Kazakstain, the country that pays for the Astana team (or part of it anyway) would be happy to take back their money and allow Lance to rename that team Team Livestrong. That solves all his issues, he rides Trek, works with Johan, etc etc.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

iherald said:


> I'm sure that Kazakstain, the country that pays for the Astana team (or part of it anyway) would be happy to take back their money and allow Lance to rename that team Team Livestrong. That solves all his issues, he rides Trek, works with Johan, etc etc.


This is the most likely direction, it all depends on what the agreement is between the founders of the Astana team and Johan"s holding company, Olympus. Astana contributed most of the riders, doctors, DS's and Johan brought Trek, a few riders, a service course, and a bunch of autos. 

Bringing Dirk back means they one of the Astana DS's are out of a job. It will be interesting to see if they assigned all of the agreements to Olympus or kept some of them with Astana. also terms and escape clauses. Astana has been a part time job at best for Johan over the last year, I would be surprised if he did not build in some ability to exit.

After the all the issues with Marc, Vino, Kash, the ASO, etc. you would think that they are tired of it


----------



## Nashua (Aug 1, 2007)

Uzzie, are those indisputable facts? or facts according to your opinion?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

I got it. But I really don't think Bruyneel would leave Astana so that's why I made the point. 

When did I ever mention Bruyneel leaving Astana. This is a purely hypothetical scenario. If (hypothetically) Lance were to form a new team with current riders that he may be able to purchase, who would they be? Ruberia, Martinez, Bettini, Voigt, Danielson, Popovych, Julich, and last but not least, Gusev. It's a one year deal, 5 races. If you wanted to fill out the roster for the stateside races go after people like Louder, Rollin, or anybody else from the folding domestic teams. And here's the kicker, the DS would be Chris Carmichael.


----------



## sal r (Dec 14, 2005)

Lance is in contract with Trek for life and will be on a Trek for his upcoming races....That's what I know for sure


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Michael Boogerd and Axel Merckx are available and probably the best domestique.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

he did state according to cyclingnews that his kids have known for months ..... an interesting piece of info

thinking he will not ride a Trek wear Oakleys and Nike I think is a stretch ... whether his team will is debatable but the guy is very marketable, more so than when he was in his first return so I don't think he will have problems raising money and if you've looked at his physical condition, he has obviously been training hard for months

from a training perspective it looks like he is just getting reacquainted with some race level endurance before the winter comes where he will just log miles and build strength and endurance 

its great news for everyone that rides - and for Cancer victims don't forget! sh!t I hope he rides another 2 Tours - I know if I was 37, wealthy and was physically endowed with talent like his, why the hell would I sit on my ass all day having already traveled the world? Especially when riding a bike his clearly one of his favorite things to do

great stuff - the guy is entitled to live his life and he was given a second chance to do so, applaud his effort, like it has been said before, he isn't the first to try a come back and he won't be the last

personally I think pro cycling has lacked some drama on the field outside of drug busts - I only wish Chipo would come back or Pantani was still around to brood and make outlandish comments lol 

we were spoiled with the last decade despite dope - many very colorful personalities


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

innergel said:


> +1 LA has said more than once that he will never leave Trek, Nike and Oakley becuase they took care of him during his cancer days.
> .


He had no problem leaving Lisa Shiels, who took care of him during his cancer days, as soon as he met Kristen.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

dont rule out the possibility of a Team Astana name change. Astana may be willing to flip flop their position much like when Garmin took the top slot. 

i dont see a LAF team coming together given the difficulty of filling a whole stable of riders. 

seems to me that LA could do whatever he wants, if he wants to ride for Colombia and still wear nike logos and trek hardware, i bet it could be worked out.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

He would have to go to a team that he can expect to be fully committed to his efforts, though. Perhaps Astana is the _only_ option, since the DS would be fully committed, I suspect. Who knows, Kazakhstan may be tired of it, and the team looking to find a new home. It's not like their golden boy, Vino, is even riding right now. The whole thing sorta blew up on them, and I doubt it's payed off like they hoped.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yup*



cyclesoflife said:


> Back in 1999, before Trek had a time trial specific bike, Lance road a Litespeed in the TDF during the tt. I am pretty sure they were badged as Trek's though.



It was a Litespeed Blade with Trek decals


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

dagger said:


> Lemonds(they are Trek designs) will be rebadged as Kleins for 2009


Industry insider, and LBS franchise owner has stated that they have actually done otherwise. All lemond frames are being warehoused for warranty guarantees, and (and being give/sold to industry friends for nothing. Kleins are not rebadged/painted Lemonds. He assured me of this.

If he lied, I feel stupid, but this is from a well founded, honest dude.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep in mind during your fantasy LA team predictions that the ASO may not allow a LAF team into it's races just because of LA. He will need a well established team to work into, and a start from scratch team that has one star can not win races in the pro-tour. 

Personally i think it's rather self centered for LA to come back and take away a spot from a derserving up and commer. Cycling sponsership is at an alll time low, and one of the players that has already mad it big says he wants back in, while the current world champion is without a contract. (LAME!) Major teams are closing down and LA should be using his connections to establish and support those that have been holding the sport together these last four years, not stealing the spotlight so that he can outdo Michel Phelps' 8X, and restart his image, for marketing reasons. Did he just figure out that you can't get rich running a bike shop?


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

dagger said:


> Lemonds(they are Trek designs) will be rebadged as Kleins for 2009



I heard from a Trek manager that Klein won't be back like they said. Instead, they are rebadging the ole Lemonds as Gary Fisher road bikes!


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

sbsbiker said..."It’s rather self centered for LA to come back and take away a spot from a deserving up and comer."

Come on... It's still a competition. If he's still good enough to out perform the "deserving up and comers", more power to him.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

coop said:


> I got it. But I really don't think Bruyneel would leave Astana so that's why I made the point.
> 
> When did I ever mention Bruyneel leaving Astana. This is a purely hypothetical scenario. If (hypothetically) Lance were to form a new team with current riders that he may be able to purchase, who would they be? Ruberia, Martinez, Bettini, Voigt, Danielson, Popovych, Julich, and last but not least, Gusev. It's a one year deal, 5 races. If you wanted to fill out the roster for the stateside races go after people like Louder, Rollin, or anybody else from the folding domestic teams. And here's the kicker, the DS would be Chris Carmichael.


Gusev got fired remember? I doubt he'd be in anyone's fantasy or real team for awhile now maybe.

If those riders really left for his team, and Johan is DS, wow. To support Lance and get out of whatever team they are in for just one season. Not too smart for some of em I reckon?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Gusev was fired for questionable values or somethinglike that, he never failed a control. Very similar to Dekker, so I suppose that would make him available. 

As far as some of those riders only doing a one year thing, most are on the tail end of their careers, so I don't think it would hurt them in the long run. Rubiera retired once already and was brought back and he's already stated he would give it another go if Lance came back. Julich I believe could be tempted by one more TDF being that he's missed out on the last few with CSC. Bettini, has been rumored to be retiring at the end of the year, and even if he doesn't, he's pissed at Quick Step. I'm not sure if Voigt is riding with CSC/Saxo next year or not, but at his age doing a TDF with Lance isn't going to hurt him one bit. Danielson doesn't seem to be in Garmin's future as anything more than a domestique anyways. Popovych had a sub-par year with Lotto and could use a shot in the arm. Martinez isn't going to be the face of the Basque team. So no, I don't think any of these guys would be sacrificing anything of their careers for one go with Lance. If anything, Danielson, Gusev, and Popovych could benefit from it.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

CDB said:


> How about Ulrich as Lance's right hand man. Horner?


Horner has made it pretty clear in the past that he doesn't like Armstrong one bit. It'd be kinda odd seeing him helping Armstrong after everything he's said.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

amen roadplay

try to be dispassionate about the subject guys, yall are starting to sound like Horner


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

"Come on... It's still a competition. If he's still good enough to out perform the "deserving up and comers", more power to him."

There is alot more that LA could do for the sport, cancer awareness and to support the next generation of racers than get on a bike and race.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

sbsbiker said:


> "Come on... It's still a competition. If he's still good enough to out perform the "deserving up and comers", more power to him."
> 
> There is alot more that LA could do for the sport, cancer awareness and to support the next generation of racers than get on a bike and race.


If he comes back, races according to the ASO ruling, rides clean and kicks butt of everyone or most at least, all the better for him and too bad for the rest.

If a guy is good, why diss him for coming back to race for whatever reason he has? If he still can dish it out and put the hurt on the current riders, then too bad for them. Hard luck. Know that that guy is better than you.

If Phelps retires now and comes back a few years time (London 2012) and wins a few gold medals, then so what? It just shows he's better than the field. 

Why the ill feelings towards an elite athlete in any sport (not just Lance) if he does this same thing and win?


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

"Why the ill feelings towards an elite athlete in any sport (not just Lance) if he does this same thing and win?"

I just think that at some point an any person's career, they should look at the enterprise they are starting and work toward something greater than just personal rewards. I think LA could spearhead a new team, and get good sponsers to help himself and OTHERS. Getting back on the bike just helps LA, and his bottom line, wheither he states it's for cancer awareness, or just to build more funds for the LAF, it's all going to go to LA. If he started a contential team, got sponsers to put money down, his star stastus could put some 40+ riders that are without sponsership, and jobs, to work. Let's not forget that Grolstiner, and CreditAg, Toyota United, and Sunier Duval, all went down this season. Those good riders are now out of work, and LA is set to join a team that already has the top stage racers in the world, taking winning chances from Levi, Kloden, or Alberto. There are many that will lose out from this decision, and only LA will be better off. This is why i have ill feelings about LA's return to racing, he has the potential to do so much more than just turn pedals.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

You're right. I founf that Klein said they would not have any "rebadged" models. 



lalahsghost said:


> Industry insider, and LBS franchise owner has stated that they have actually done otherwise. All lemond frames are being warehoused for warranty guarantees, and (and being give/sold to industry friends for nothing. Kleins are not rebadged/painted Lemonds. He assured me of this.
> 
> If he lied, I feel stupid, but this is from a well founded, honest dude.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I am leaning towards new team too. They can go buy contracts. Chechu is in with LA, Tom D has always performed best when motivated by LA, George H will want to partner with Trek before he retires to help his own company, and same for Levi who is already playing second fiddle to Contadore. Popo amd Lotto aren't so tight.

Trek has to counter Cervelo who is kicking their butt in the racing community. Just look at the bikes at your amateur races and you rarely see a madone.

Bruyneel may jump ship and Demol may take over as DS at Astana. 
For some reason Bruyneel hired him out of the blue.




coop said:


> "Foreign" team, too many chiefs, and Contador is Johan's new favorite.
> 
> Let's run with creating a team. I believe in cycling you can buy out a contract. Team Livestrong has unlimited backing from Nike, Trek, Oakley, various cancer organizations, Chuy's, etc... Who does he buy? I'd say right of the bat that anyone on Astana is off limits except for Chechu


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

Here it is folks. http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2008/09/armstrong200809


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Wonderboy is making an announcement next Wednesday on all this.


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's a curveball...Bjarne hires Lance to lead his team. Carlos is gone and they need a new leader; Lance needs a REALLY strong team.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Shojii said:


> Here's a curveball...Bjarne hires Lance to lead his team. Carlos is gone and they need a new leader; Lance needs a REALLY strong team.


Nike, Trek and Lance are joined at the hip. So unless you're telling me that Trek and Specialized are one and the same company, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Looks like he is going to do a pro continental LiveStrong team and do a bunch of ProTour races based on some of the latest news- basically the world's fastest charity rides. . .


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Here is the discussion:



> Another possibility is that Armstrong may well set up an entirely new team. Racing in an Astana jersey is not going to get his message out there as effectively as one embossed with Livestrong livery.
> 
> "It's be a mistake to say I'm coming back to win an eighth Tour; I don't need an eighth Tour," he said. "But we [Livestrong] were successful in Texas; we were successful in the United States. The next logical step is to take it global. And I still feel healthy enough and fit enough to go out and, perhaps... I can't make any guarantees. I've been off the bike for three-plus years and I'll be 37, almost 38."


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/sep08/sep15news2


----------



## davidwaller (Sep 24, 2004)

Shojii said:


> Here's a curveball...Bjarne hires Lance to lead his team. Carlos is gone and they need a new leader; Lance needs a REALLY strong team.


I believe that Lance and Bjarne are not on good terms (past confrontations).


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Coolhand said:


> Looks like he is going to do a pro continental LiveStrong team and do a bunch of ProTour races based on some of the latest news- basically the world's fastest charity rides. . .



And people thought I was crazy for playing fantasy cycling and trying to put together a team. Scroll through the post Ya'll, see if you agree with my team or not.


----------



## roadie_490 (Jun 11, 2004)

Bry03cobra said:


> astana rides RED. Lance has been on a yellow madone with RED and a SRM on his livestrong rides......that being said, Shimano will probably pay whatever it takes to have LA and Astana on shimano next year.


I think he's shimano bound... I read someone commented that they saw him riding SRAM Red on one of his rides. But his Mountain Bikes are shimano built?

http://www.ultrarob.com/blog/2008/09/lance-armstrongs-leadville-100-bike.php


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I think it would be pretty cool if he started his own team. I would actually buy into his purpose of wanting to promote Cancer awareness instead of trying for another Tour win.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

As previously mentioned, there are a jillion problems with starting a new team. Getting the license, the team bus, the suppliers, the logistics handlers, mechanics, 25 riders with contracts. It's possible, but very unlikely, IMHO.

Now, buying the Gerolsteiner PT license might get a leg up on the problem. And one presumes some of the riders and staff might still be available. There's still a mountain of work to do, though.

JSR


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

JSR said:


> As previously mentioned, there are a jillion problems with starting a new team. Getting the license, the team bus, the suppliers, the logistics handlers, mechanics, 25 riders with contracts. It's possible, but very unlikely, IMHO.
> 
> Now, buying the Gerolsteiner PT license might get a leg up on the problem. And one presumes some of the riders and staff might still be available. There's still a mountain of work to do, though.
> 
> JSR


 He's Lance freaking Armstrong, do you really think he'll have an issue with finding most of that stuff. He can lease a bus or buy one from a recently departed team, suppliers will be knocking on his door, logistics may be a small issue, mechanics - seriously that'll be the easiest thing. It doesn't have to be a "Pro Tour" license if that's the route he's thinking. How many Continental teams are going tits up, 3? Why not jump in take one of those and upgrade to a Pro Continental if need be. Who even knows how this all works next year with the recent demise of the "Pro Tour". 

You have to remember that this all started with a 5 race idea. Only recently did the rumors of him going more global surface, which would make me believe that he's definately thinking of starting his own team. It would seem less likely he would even bother with a "Pro Tour" license and take a smaller approach initially, like a Continental team. Less riders, a less demanding travel schedule, less demand to show up at races he doesn't want to be at, discuss invites for races he wants to be at (TDF). I think this idea is much more likely than you might believe.


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

Given Armstrong's and Lemond's history, i don't think LA would be caught dead on a Lemond Bike.

Secondly, Nike does not make cycling apparel anymore, so it is really I non issue. I see Lance going to Columbia before Astana or Garmin.


----------



## roadie_490 (Jun 11, 2004)

Samhain said:


> Given Armstrong's and Lemond's history, i don't think LA would be caught dead on a Lemond Bike.
> 
> Secondly, Nike does not make cycling apparel anymore, so it is really I non issue. I see Lance going to Columbia before Astana or Garmin.


Trek dropped the Lemond Brand. Dead issue and was announced months ago.

Nike is making cycling clothing. That is, unless my eyes deceive me in this image? (Image poached from Velonews.com)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

roadie_490 said:


> Trek dropped the Lemond Brand. Dead issue and was announced months ago.
> 
> Nike is making cycling clothing. That is, unless my eyes deceive me in this image? (Image poached from Velonews.com)


Nike announced awhile back that they would support their athletes with gear (shoes, kit, etc), but they are no longer making cycling items for the unclean masses any longer. We are not worthy.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Nike announced awhile back that they would support their athletes with gear (shoes, kit, etc), but they are no longer making cycling items for the unclean masses any longer. We are not worthy.



The announcement a while back was actually just them ending their partnership with Trek to sell cycling related items. The rumor was always that they would launch their own stuff and Nike made that clear at the time, they wanted to design, manufacture and sell their own high end stuff. 

Regarding the Lance team, there really should be no debate. He is already part owner of Johann's holding company, no way he will go to Columbia, Garmin, or any of the others. What is up debate is what will be on the jersey.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> The announcement a while back was actually just them ending their partnership with Trek to sell cycling related items. The rumor was always that they would launch their own stuff and Nike made that clear at the time, they wanted to design, manufacture and sell their own high end stuff.
> 
> Regarding the Lance team, there really should be no debate. He is already part owner of Johann's holding company, no way he will go to Columbia, Garmin, or any of the others. What is up debate is what will be on the jersey.


Not to beat a dead horse, but for accuracy freaks, here is the quote.
Bob Applegate, Nike’s communications director for Oregon, said:

“As of December 31st, 2007 we have decided to not renew our relationship with Trek.”

When asked if the ending of the Trek relationship meant the end of consumer offerings, Applegate said that fact was “still not certain” and that the future Nike’s consumer cycling line was “under review.”

He added that Nike will continue to be involved in developing and producing gear for elite-level, Nike-sponsored cyclists.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Didn't Tailwind (the team organization) just shut down but kept their pro-team license or did they transfer or sell it to Astana? I always thought that they kept the option open to start up again.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but for accuracy freaks, here is the quote.
> Bob Applegate, Nike’s communications director for Oregon, said:
> 
> “As of December 31st, 2007 we have decided to not renew our relationship with Trek.”
> ...


Yes, I read the press release. I also talked with some people connected Nike who said very clearly it was not dead. The impression I walked away was they wanted to come out with their own stuff that would be super high end, Assos style. Trek was too mass market for them.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

steelbikerider said:


> Didn't Tailwind (the team organization) just shut down but kept their pro-team license or did they transfer or sell it to Astana? I always thought that they kept the option open to start up again.


Astana's license is the old ONCE one. AFAIK Tailwind still has theirs.

JSR


----------

